# Dimpled/Slotted rotors making noise...



## AJM-Tuner (Jul 9, 2008)

I just put on new performance rotors on my 2003 Jetta. I have about 300 miles on these dilmpled/slotted rotors and they noisy. Mechanically they are working fine. They are slightly vibrating and making noise when the brake is being firmly applied. Is this normal for Dimpled/Slotted rotors?


----------



## Old Guy GTI (Jun 16, 2008)

Never saw dimpled ones myself. Is the brake dust building up in the dimples.


----------



## kewl20v (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Dimpled/Slotted rotors making noise... (AJM-Tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AJM-Tuner* »_I just put on new performance rotors on my 2003 Jetta. I have about 300 miles on these dilmpled/slotted rotors and they noisy. Mechanically they are working fine. They are slightly vibrating and making noise when the brake is being firmly applied. Is this normal for Dimpled/Slotted rotors?

Wow, now we have dimples, they thinkof everything







these are actually drilled, is what I beleive you are refering to. brake dust builds up in these holes and cause noise, just turn up radio.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Dimpled/Slotted rotors making noise... (AJM-Tuner)*

common issue with those types of disks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI20AE0813 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Dimpled/Slotted rotors making noise... (AJM-Tuner)*

I just installed the Slotted rotors with dimples as well on my 2003 GTI 20th AE. These are not cross-drilled. The dimple is as deep as the slot, but small like the cross-drilled hole. 
I have been having noise problems as well. What brand? I installed EBC, with green stuff pads. 
The noise is like a loud...hissing/scratching sound only when I brake. I was told the the noise is the air/gas/other stuff exiting the slots when braking and that the sound will always be there. 
If you have other noises and vibration make sure you that you cleaned the hell out of the hub before you put the new rotor on. The smallest offset can cause a lot of noise. If you have body vibration it is in the rear, and wheel vibration is the front. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## GTI20AE0813 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Dimpled/Slotted rotors making noise... (AJM-Tuner)*

Also, make sure you bed the pads. Mine weren't as loud once I did so. Get up to about 45 and brake hard enough for the ABS NOT to engage. Do this about 8 times so the brakes get hot. Drive around a while enough for the pads and rotors to cool down. THEY WILL GET REALLY HOT, and stinky. Once you have cooled down. Do it again. Make sure you don't stop though. Slow down to about 5 miles per hour and then accelerate again. 
Should help


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Dimpled/Slotted rotors making noise... (AJM-Tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AJM-Tuner* »_I just put on new performance rotors on my 2003 Jetta. I have about 300 miles on these dilmpled/slotted rotors and they noisy. Mechanically they are working fine. They are slightly vibrating and making noise when the brake is being firmly applied. Is this normal for Dimpled/Slotted rotors?

Its normal for slotted/ dimpled/ drilled. Ive been using EBC and power slot for a while now and they both make that noise when drinving and braking, its just the pads scraping against the grooves


----------

